
A Picture Is Worth a Thousand Cookies - chopin
https://blog.halide.cam/a-picture-is-worth-a-thousand-cookies-8400efa3d650?source=user_profile---------3----------------
======
chopin
What I found particularly worrying that the Facebook SDK potentially can use
the permissions of an embedding app to do its own thing.

